# Kahr (AO) 1911A1



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the Kahr 1911. I'm planning on getting a 1911 when I get home in Sept. and this is one I'm considering. Would be interested in any first hand experience.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They're pretty rough. What model you looking at?


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> They're pretty rough. What model you looking at?


Haven't even gotten to that point yet. I'm on the road until the middle of Sept so just looking for some preliminary info at this point. By rough I'm assuming you mean the build quality? To be honest my first choice would be a Colt series 70 but not looking to spend quite that much. I'm already a bit over my budget for the year now so just looking around to see what's available.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

KAHR ARMS UPGRADES THE AUTO-ORDNANCE 1911

If you get one, I've heard Mec-Gar magazines run well with them.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

denner said:


> KAHR ARMS UPGRADES THE AUTO-ORDNANCE 1911


Thanks, I had seen that review, that's what got my interest up in the Kahr.


----------

